# Motobecane Gran Premio PRO



## dom3333

Does anybody have a full view picture of this bike in blue. The web site only has a full view in orange. Also anybody out there have a ride review that they would like to give. 

Mike if you are out there can you tell me if you are going to offer this as frame only.


----------



## Cyclist69

dom3333 said:


> Mike if you are out there can you tell me if you are going to offer this as frame only.


2nd!

Frame only would be awesome. I would strip all the paint off the lugs and polish them.That would look cool.


----------



## rowant99

*Motobecane Gran Premio Pro - Orange*

Mike,

I know you're busy with lots of questions, but here goes anyway...

I'd like to buy your Motebecane Gran Premio Pro Road Bike (steel/Ultegra) 56cm in Orange but you've been out of stock since I decided to pull the trigger.

Any chance you'll get this bike (must be orange...dunno why...just like it) back in stock this summer??

Thanks.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer

I just got a blue one delivered. Still waiting for pedals but I can't wait to take it for a spin. I was afraid it might be a little heavy but it should weigh in at just under 19 lbs with Brooks saddle and Shimano wide touring pedals along with my bike bag. My old Cannondale weighed in at 24.5 so I'm psyched.
I'm waiting until I get a few rides under my belt, get the leather handlebar tape put on and a few other minor adjustments until I give out my review. So far, the installation has been a snap and it looks great. I kinda liked the orange too but blue looks good and sets off the brooks leather nicely.


----------



## flatsix911

dom3333 said:


> Does anybody have a full view picture of this bike in blue. The web site only has a full view in orange. Also anybody out there have a ride review that they would like to give.
> 
> Mike if you are out there can you tell me if you are going to offer this as frame only.


Here is the link to the full photo gallery ... you should be able to get a good idea of the color. Nice to see a beautiful lugged steel road bike :thumbsup:

https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/images/gran_premio_orange_blue_xi/


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer

Here's a picture of a blue one partially assembled. This was about an hour after getting it. The installation was pretty easy.
I've since removed the wheel reflectors but this is pretty much it for now.
I added a few more photos showing how the bike arrived, some of the packing, etc.


----------



## Pwnt

Forks bent.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer

They both bent at the same angle...some days you just get lucky


----------



## rowant99

Thanks for the pics. I didn't know if I'd like the look of the blue, but it's nice. Hope it rides well for you. When you get it fully assembled can you let us all know how much it weighs?

Thx.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer

*Quick Review*

Took it out for a shake down a little while ago and was very pleased with the ride. It's very responsive versus my old bike and the steering is quick and turns on a dime. Ride is velvety smooth and when you get on the pedals, it goes. 
I just about nailed the setup as everything feels right...seat height, handlebar angle...everything adds up to a great century bike. 
All my additions are heavy...brooks B17 saddle, wide SPD touring pedals, a junk pack with about everything in it...inner tube, CO2 cartridges, sun screen, energy goop and an old Schwinn Multi-Tool that has to weight a pound by itself. and a couple of other items brings in at just under 23 lbs. You can get down to sub 20 lbs if you swap out the brooks, pedals and carry less junk in your trunk.
I'll post a review as soon as I can figure out how to add the Gran Premio as a listing in the review section. I also want to get a 25 miler under my belt and see how it really rides but I don't think I'll change my mind. I can't get over how smooth it is versus my old Cannondale aluminum. :thumbsup:


----------



## a_avery007

Blue looks great!
what is the biggest tire you can fit? 25c or 28c? maybe more?


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer

a_avery007 said:


> Blue looks great!
> what is the biggest tire you can fit? 25c or 28c? maybe more?


I'm not sure. I never asked. I had been looking at the Le Champ Titanium and that one will take a 28. I doubt I get a bigger tire since it rides so smoothly.


----------



## andresmuro

dom3333 said:


> Does anybody have a full view picture of this bike in blue. The web site only has a full view in orange. Also anybody out there have a ride review that they would like to give.
> 
> Mike if you are out there can you tell me if you are going to offer this as frame only.


I have one. Awesome ride. Excellent road feel and it is pretty comfortable, very stable and still quick responding. The frame is on the heavy side. It doesn't bother me one bit even though I ride with sub 18 and 17lbs bike regularly. I am not any slower with my bike. 

If you are looking for a comfy road bike that looks beautiful, rides smooth, absorbs bumps well, and is responsive and very stable, go for it.

If you are looking for the latest, lightest, most fashionable, forget it.


----------



## Marvin8

Very very sad that this beauty queen doesn't have any eyelets for at least a rear rack. C'mon....it's freakin' metal, for cryin' out loud. Other than that, it looks like a real winner. Too bad they're never in stock.


----------



## SpicyMac

Very nice frame, love the blue color!


----------



## Marvin8

If BD knocked $300 off the price and kept 'em in stock, they could sell THOUSANDS of these every month! I wonder what the weight of one of these is bare, without pedals.....


----------



## J dude

*Gran Premio Pro very unshabby.*

I have had mine for a couple rides now, 75m and I think it's pretty damn nice. I did change iout the stem, bars and seat post.... saddle. 

Time will tell, and some pic's are in order... soon


----------



## Marvin8

Just notified that this model has been discontinued. I wonder how many more years BD will leave it up on their website.... Same goes for the Mercier Serpens.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer

Marvin8 said:


> Just notified that this model has been discontinued. I wonder how many more years BD will leave it up on their website.... Same goes for the Mercier Serpens.


too bad...both were steel bikes and this was the only place I could get one without breaking the bank. I had considered the Serpens seriously but didn't want the triple. 
I love the gran premio. I swapped out the stem, handlebars and seat. Stem and handlebars are white against the blue frame and look nice. Everything about the bike is comfortable and I can get on it and make it fly when I want. I don't get why they'd discontinue both when they sold out on both. 
Maybe everyone wants carbon these days.


----------



## Marvin8

Not a chance, BlueGrass. Steel is a big enough niche market, and there are so few competitors that I'm sure that it had to boil down to costs. They just couldn't keep putting out a quality product at that price point. A real tragedy, and the main reason I won't have to visit the BD website ever again. I've been visiting their site with a watchful eye on the restocking of those two bikes, but not any more. Kind of a relief, actually. It's that damned aluminum that killed the market for quality steel. Argghh!! I'll probably have to settle for a used Lemond or titanium bike, I guess. They pop up every now and then, which is a good thing.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer

I just checked and both are gone. Glad I got it when I did. Their only steel offerings are a couple of Schwinn Letours. They do have several titanium bikes...almost bit on one of those myself. I hear they're nice.


----------



## Marvin8

OMG, the BD folks might actually read these forums! 
Their titanium bikes are nice, but too expensive. Those steel bikes seemed perfect. Congrats on your snagging one.


----------



## lardo

This is sad to read.

I, too, have been constantly checking their site for restocks of the Gran Premio bikes.

I have a BD Ti road bike, but it can't compare to the aesthetics of a steel frame with lugs and classic geometry.


----------



## Marvin8

Just received a note from BD that lack of customer demand was the reason they ended production of their steel bikes. This strikes me as bizarre since the Gran Premio Pros and Mercier Serpens sold out nearly immediately after being restocked. Tis a real shame. 
Additonally, their 52cm model had the exact angles and proportions I need.


----------



## linded

Not surprising at all, to me, at least. I believe BD was testing the waters and found out that there is not much of market for lugged steel bikes with racing geometries. People looking for a racing bike go straight to carbon. No pro would ride steel today; hence racers and racer wannabes at all levels wouldn't either. There is a market for lugged steel among tourers, randonneurs, and traditionalists. But you are likely going to have to pay as much or more for a frameset as BD charged for the entire bike. E.g., considering what I paid for my GP Inferno, I consider the frame and fork a gimme! But all my bikes are steel and I'm not yet confident of the durability and safety of carbon; particulary the fork. But, that's a very minority opinion, for certain. I recognize my concerns may be completely unfounded, but at my age and skill level, 2 extra pounds or so isn't all that critical to me.

Yes, they finally sold out, but we do not know the total numbers sold. Apparently, it was not a large number. Yes, it's too bad, because all in all, it is a nicely made frameset. Nice lug work and reasonably lightweight. The only things I would have changed, if I could, would have been to slacken the head and seat angles by one degree, add a pump peg to the headtube, and taper the fork blades for better shock absorption.


----------



## flatsix911

There are a few nice steel frames left if you know where to look ... :thumbsup:

Track Bikes - SingleSpeed Fixed Gear - SE Racing Premium Brew


----------



## Marvin8

Not quite what I'm looking for, but thanks. I'm done with BD.


----------



## lardo

Single speed?

No thanks.

Real shame about the demand. They sold out of their stock and I see people asking on BD's facebook.


----------



## Rocket Pop

Stanyan Frame Set | SOMA Fabrications
Not as aggresive as the moto but still a good lugged road bike


----------



## brianlve

sad to me as well, i dreamed of having one.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer

So does anyone have a snapshot of the gran premio web page from bikes direct. I would have copied it for my own records if I knew they weren't going to continue them.


----------



## lardo

The page is still up, but they don't post it on the main page:

Lugged Steel Bikes | Commuting | Commuter Bikes | Motobecane Gran Premio PRO

Lugged Steel Bikes | Commuting | Commuter Bikes | Motobecane Gran Premio Inferno SRAM Red


----------



## raleighdavp

Is anybody looking to buy one of these? I got a 56 cm Motobecane Gran Premio. The Ultegras are gone but the wheelset is still there...

If anyone is interested, message me; I live in so cal.


----------



## Haskinsj

*back up on bd*

Pro Level Steel Road Bikes | Commuting | Commuter Bikes | Motobecane Gran Premio PRO


----------



## flatsix911

Haskinsj said:


> Pro Level Steel Road Bikes | Commuting | Commuter Bikes | Motobecane Gran Premio PRO


----------



## lardo

Semi Compact geometry? No thanks.

Mike, PLEASE PLEASE bring back a lugged steel bike with traditional geometry.


----------



## flatsix911

lardo said:


> Semi Compact geometry? No thanks.
> 
> Mike, PLEASE PLEASE bring back a lugged steel bike with traditional geometry.


As mentioned previously, you can find what you looking for here :thumbsup:



flatsix911 said:


> There are a few nice steel frames left if you know where to look ... :thumbsup:
> 
> Track Bikes - SingleSpeed Fixed Gear - SE Racing Premium Brew


----------



## guystevenl

Too bad about the Pro model, I also wanted one of those.

Is there anyone that can vouch for the Comp model?

There seems to be very little info out there on this one (weight, fit, ride, etc.)

It also doesn't have a "Steal Me" paint job which is a + in my book


----------



## lardo

flatsix911 said:


> As mentioned previously, you can find what you looking for here :thumbsup:


Single speed bikes have their place, but they're not as practical as multi-geared bikes. Below is my corrected begging:

Mike, PLEASE PLEASE bring back a multi-geared lugged steel bike with traditional geometry


----------



## Dunbar

lardo said:


> Semi Compact geometry? No thanks.
> 
> Mike, PLEASE PLEASE bring back a lugged steel bike with traditional geometry.


Are you really that picky about the aesthetics of a sloping top tube?


----------



## GarzaAlfredo

Hi

Does anyone knows the weight of the Gran Premio "Comp"? I'm debating whether I should buy this one steel bike or a Titanium, since those 2 materials are what I like the most.


----------

